# Need HELP with Plastisol Heat Transfer...



## Tee's Y'all (Jul 21, 2018)

I finally got a perfect setting for my SEMO transfers and they are beautiful! The look and feel is AWESOME! My problem now is that today I got a new order in from them and one of the transfers has "WAVY" edges on the block style letters when they shoul be straight edged. Is it too much or too little pressure or heat or dwell time or what? I was on a roll...Any help is appreciated


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Are the lines straight before you press the transfer ? If so then too much pressure and or too high a temperature could cause that, but I would make sure the edges were straight on the paper before I pressed them, that could be an issue with the artwork....


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

If you have had good luck with the settings you are using now and you ordered the SAME product from them I would think you would not have to change anything...but ask yourself if anything else is different? transfer type? Garment the same as in thickness and weight? Are you laying it on the platen or putting over the platen ? If everything is the same ( Garment , method and transfer type ) then you should not have to change anything


----------



## Tee's Y'all (Jul 21, 2018)

They seem straight to the eye however, the ink is thicker in those area on the very edges?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Tee's Y'all said:


> They seem straight to the eye however, the ink is thicker in those area on the very edges?


Anyway you can take a picture of the edge? Up close


----------



## Tee's Y'all (Jul 21, 2018)

Here you go and the final product?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Looks OK, I would adjust the pressure a little at a time, take one of the transfers and cut it into small pieces so you can find the right amount of pressure but do small adjustments, it could just be the White ink is thicker than the other color you were pressing ...as a rule white is the thickest ink so MIGHT be the difference ....


----------



## Tee's Y'all (Jul 21, 2018)

The other inks were mostly white as I only ever do White or Charcoal. The problem with cutting it up is that I tried that earlier and the words are soooo close together that I am afraid of ink spreading after pressing and getting on top platen.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Not sure what to tell you then, if everything is the same not sure why you are getting the wavey edges, it does look like too much pressure.....but how it could be that much different I am just not sure


----------



## Tee's Y'all (Jul 21, 2018)

SEMO'S physical proof they sent with the white on black print of the design came out pretty perfect so I am reluctant to think it is the transfer and just an adjustment needed...It is just aggravating to have to have a different setting for multiple different transfers. I wish one setting would handle all. I am new to ordering my own custom transfers but had been pressing for awhile previously with some I would obtain through a 3rd party and they were so forgiving and perfect each time without all these headaches. If I knew where those came from I might jump ship as sometimes the savings in money is not worth the added frustrations.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

That ink is way too thick for a transfer in my opinion. 

It may be an optical illusion because of the closeup.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like not enough off contact or poor vacuum on the printing press resulting in too much ink or inconsistent ink.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

It could be as simple an issue as the tshirt
itself. What I mean by that is the tshirt is not solid (rigid)it has some stretch to it. If the sample
proof they sent looks good and its on a stable (rigid) felt-like sheet
like a pellon and it has straight lines as you say then id venture to say its the material being stretched even if ever
so slightly...also....
Im not sure what magnification your taking these pictures at. By the way.. anyway to take a photo of the printed proof they sent
you for our comparison?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't read all the threads. Forgive me. That's a problem with the offset. The ink smudges over because it has no where to go. With the proper offset the screen will bounce back and not allow the ink to go past the screen area. 



Could also happen if the artwork isn't crisp. You'd need to see the film to see how it looks. 



I print transfers myself. Sometimes due to the white paper we put it on, you can not see errors on the transfer when using white ink. The screen printer has to check the screen really well and maybe even heat press one on a dark garment to check it.


----------

